# newly installed nuc, what should I bee seeing?



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey, everyone,

I created my first nuc ever on Saturday upon inspecting my hive that swarmed on Tuesday and there were like six queen cells and I thought why waste?

It was like three combs total, one from the swarm hive with a couple of queen cells and two from other hives. Put in the nuc with a couple of bare combs (should mention this is a top bar nuc).

I fed them yesterday because I haven't been seeing any foraging behavior at all. All the nurse bees are staying put. Is this typical? should I be doing anything different?

thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

You should have plenty of blooming plants this time of year, if you're in GA. No need to feed, if there are some stores within the nuc. If not, add a frame of pollen/nectar from one of your current hives.

Otherwise, you don't need to be doing anything different. Leave them be. Check back in 3 weeks or so and look for eggs from your new queen.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Regarding feeding, you could leave the sugar water on for a few days. If they don't take sugar water, then remove it. I fed my bees a couple of weeks ago, and they ignored it, so I removed it.


----------

